# Quarantine Tank - bare bottom ?



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

Should a QT tank be bare bottom ?

I know I need a filter and heater for it (using filter media from an established tank, once I get to that point).

Do I need lighting ? Air stones ?

Bare bottom, or gravel or something like plastic fake grass ?

Anything else I should think about ahead of time ?

The "spare" tank I have is only 5 gallons, is that okay ?

How long do you typically quarantine freshwater community fish for ?

Does it make a difference where you get the fish from - a LFS vs. a local hobbyist vs. an auction ?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

bare bottom, if you get a sick batch you would have to try to sterilize any substrate used.

don't need lighting except to be able to see the fish to check on them

5 gallon should be fine as long as it is large enough for the fish. 

I believe 3 weeks is the standard time but could be wrong.

a 10 gallon would be better, easier for measuring any dosing needed and twice the space. I am sure you can get a 10 gallon for 10 bucks easy

3 weeks should be plenty for trusted sources, might want to do longer for untried sources to be safe.

it would be fine to use fake plants to make the fish more comfortable and they are easy to clean.


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 10-g here, but it has a crack all the way acoss the front about 2 1/2 inches from the bottom 

On the other hand, I have 2 perfectly water-tight 5g tanks.

I have a few spare decorations I could use that I would be able to bleach after use to provide hiding spaces and such.


----------

